# Trouble receiving BBC HD?



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

Just did a search for the Doctor Who Christmas Special and discovered no BBC HD on DISH. Anyone know whats up?


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

What kind of dish setup do you have? Western Arc 110/119/129, or Eastern Arc 61.5/72.7/77, or "mixed" arc 110/119 and 61.5 (two dishes)?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Just checked the EPG in Houston and it shows the BBCA HD logo for 135 on my 922.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I certainly have BBC HD.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

63thk said:


> Just did a search for the Doctor Who Christmas Special and discovered no BBC HD on DISH. Anyone know whats up?


it was really good...on Saturday!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

63thk said:


> Just did a search for the Doctor Who Christmas Special and discovered no BBC HD on DISH. Anyone know whats up?


I still have the channel here... plus the Doctor Who Christmas Special already aired... on Christmas.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

Not showing up in my guide at all even on the all channel. I have 110, 119, 129, and second pointed at 61.5. We had some heavy snow here over the weekend and I lost signal. I'm thinking that may have something to do with. I'm going to try a few resets methods and see if it brings it back before calling DISH.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

If you ran a check switch while not having signal, you would lose the channel from the receiver's memory. Running another switch check should bring it back.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Slamminc11 said:


> it was really good...on Saturday!


Was this the 10th doctor David Tennant? I don't see them having one w/ the 11th Matt Smith.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

Apparently DISH has changed the DISH AMERICA SILVER package. BBCA-HD nor AMC-HD are in those packages anymore. The CSR say they never were, but those channels were my only reason for choosing those packages and I have had them for months. These were the only things keeping me tied to DISH, so I think it is finally time to cut ties


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Then you were lucky getting BBCA HD, it's not in Dish America Silver.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, the package is being called America's Top 200, but in the past it was named "Silver." I'm watching BBCA right now via sling adapter, and I have the "silver/top 200" package. I don't know why people think BBCA and AMC aren't in that package any more. (??)

Here's a partial channel list from the Dish Network site:

"America's Top 200

Our most popular programming package! America's Top 200 is your sports center with channels such as NFL Network, CBS College Sports, NHL Network, NBA TV and your Local Sports Networks (based on zip code). Plus you'll get the best in news, sports, and family programming, along with over 60 SIRIUS music channels.
Channels
•............................... 
•................................ 
•40's on 4-40's HITS 
•90's ON 9-90's HITS 
•ABC FAMILY 
•AC/DC RADIO 
•Alma Vision Hispanic Network 
•AMC 
•America Live 
•ANGEL ONE 
•ANGEL TWO 
•ANIMAL PLANET 
•ARTS & ENTERTAINMENT 
•BBC AMERICA 
•Big Ten Network 
•BLACK ENTERTAINMENT TELEVISION 
•BRAVO"


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

63thk said:


> Just did a search for the Doctor Who Christmas Special and discovered no BBC HD on DISH. Anyone know whats up?


BBCA is on here. Do a check switch.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

63thk said:


> Apparently DISH has changed the DISH AMERICA SILVER package. BBCA-HD nor AMC-HD are in those packages anymore. The CSR say they never were, but those channels were my only reason for choosing those packages and I have had them for months. These were the only things keeping me tied to DISH, so I think it is finally time to cut ties


I am a little confused by your post. You seem to be saying you receive BBCA and AMC SD still? In any event, those two were not part of the Silver (top 120) package in any form that I ever saw, so if you got them it may be from a previous free viewing or something and somehow were not deleted until you lost your signal. I am going to have to agree with the CSR, I don't remember them being in the Silver package (top 120) package.

They are not available till the next package up.

Charise - the package for top 200 was called Bronze, not silver. Bronze (top 200) did and does include AMC and BBCA.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

I believe the op is saying he has the Dish America Silver package which is a HD only package. Not the Dish 200 package. The Dish America paks used to be named the Turbo paks.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

tampa8 said:


> Charise - the package for top 200 was called Bronze, not silver. Bronze (top 200) did and does include AMC and BBCA.


It was the other way around--Bronze was 120 and Silver was 200, while Gold was 250 (just like in sports, bronze=3rd; silver=2nd; and gold=1st. I've had Silver/200 since they started the package and know what I wrote is correct. 

Edit: And I have had BBCA in HD since Dish Network started carrying that channel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Charise said:


> It was the other way around--Bronze was 120 and Silver was 200, while Gold was 250 (just like in sports, bronze=3rd; silver=2nd; and gold=1st. I've had Silver/200 since they started the package and know what I wrote is correct.
> 
> Edit: And I have had BBCA in HD since Dish Network started carrying that channel.


Correct: Bronze = AT 120 level, Silver = AT 200 level, Gold = AT 250

When the names were first used in 2006 the levels were AT 60, AT 120 and AT 180 (respectively) but they have always been in that order.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

BBC America (and it's HD version) is in the AT200 (Silver) level. If you had the only HD package - it would not be included except as a free preview.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

63thk said:


> Not showing up in my guide at all even on the all channel. I have 110, 119, 129, and second pointed at 61.5. We had some heavy snow here over the weekend and I lost signal. I'm thinking that may have something to do with. I'm going to try a few resets methods and see if it brings it back before calling DISH.


To get BBCHD you need to be pointed at 72.2 ( I think this is the right sat number) not 61.5 which is my problem at the monent.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

RASCAL01 said:


> To get BBCHD you need to be pointed at 72.2 ( I think this is the right sat number) not 61.5 which is my problem at the monent.


BBCA HD will also be on 129

The OP has a complete Western Arc (119,110, 129 as well as 61.5 for his HD locals) , so he should be able to get BBCA HD.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> Was this the 10th doctor David Tennant? I don't see them having one w/ the 11th Matt Smith.


Yes it was with Matt Smith who has been the Dr. since Tennant left a year ago. It was actually shown here in the states on the same day as it was shown in Britain. Usually we get it here a few weeks later


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I've got AT250, but I didn't get BBCA HD for several months after it was turned on. I had to call a CSR and get my receiver pinged, then all was well.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

63thk said:


> Not showing up in my guide at all even on the all channel. I have 110, 119, 129, and second pointed at 61.5. We had some heavy snow here over the weekend and I lost signal. I'm thinking that may have something to do with. I'm going to try a few resets methods and see if it brings it back before calling DISH.


Why do you have the 61.5 dish? There are HD channel duplications when you have both 129 & 61.5. If your HD locals are on 61.5 you should be switched to the Eastern Arc (unless you have an SD receiver still activated on the account).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

He has the 61.5 dish because his HD locals are on 61.5. Someone had installed a Western Arc at first, then he found he needed 61.5 for locals (I'll bet he is in the Greensboro or Greenville or Wilmington markets). Yes - having an Eastern Arc dish would take care of it all, but OTOH - why should Dish really care as long as he is getting what he should ? He DOES have a complete Arc.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_I'm moving this to the Dish HD forum... somehow I missed doing that earlier._


----------

